# Random Orbital Palm Sander suggestions



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I am looking to replace my Random Orbital Palm Sander which I just broke. I hate sanding and would like to replace it with a better orbital palm sander. Any suggestions? I don't what to break the bank, just a good sander at a reasonable price!! I have arthritis in by wrist and sanding kills me.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Jim... 

I've got a coupe Dewalts ROS's. Use them quite regularly as well. They do a fine job and are pretty affordable. The 5" hook and loop is my go to sander. Dust collection at the bag is fair to middling I'd say while stock removal is quite good. A external dust collection set up can easily be adapted and certainly helps. Noise isn't a problem, nor is vibration. Removal and installation of the sanding medium is straight forward and relatively easy. I'd highly suggest taking a look at one. However, for a fellow who has arthritis, especially in the wrists, I'd have to second guess my recommendation. The sander itself sits rather high in my opinion and requires a rather wide spread grip on the top to manipulate it around. Its by no means "heavy" but I'd guess weighs more than some of the comparable sanders available. 

Bosch has a unit out there now that I wish I could remember the number of,,, is supposed to be a really fine unit. This will be my next ROS sander without a doubt. Until someone comes along with more details on that one, do a internet search on em....Price is a little up there,,, but from all reviews and indications, well worth it..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you've got air, Jim, don't overlook pneumatic sanders!
http://www.amazon.com/Jitterbug-Random-Orbital-Sander-Pneumatic/dp/B001OBRZB6

You do need to make sure the air coming into it is thoroughly dry however.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I really have to look into pneumatic sanders...

my biggest concern is not so much with airline contamination, but with the damn thing dripping on a work piece during finishing??????




DaninVan said:


> If you've got air, Jim, don't overlook pneumatic sanders!
> http://www.amazon.com/Jitterbug-Random-Orbital-Sander-Pneumatic/dp/B001OBRZB6
> 
> You do need to make sure the air coming into it is thoroughly dry however.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I've got the hook and loop Dewalt ROS and now I'm using the mesh discs. They seem to remove a lot more material before dying, although changing grits too regularly seems to accelerate the loop side's wear.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

About 6 months back I picked up ridge works well for me


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got 2 of the Dewalt ROS variable speed Model D26453 hook and loop and love them. Looking back I would be just as happy with the single speed for a few dollars less. But I love my Dewalt ROS, about all I use now. 
:laugh2:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have the Bosch ROS65VCL and am very happy with it. It is light weight and comfortable. This includes both 5" and 6" backing pads, a dust collection cylinder and hose adapter. With everything stowed in the L-Boxx there is room for a 25 pack of hook & loop sanding disks. (I use Mirka brand) Bosch offers ROS models from $51 up.

I also have two IR DA air sanders that work very well. Rolls of adhesive backed pads are much cheaper than hook & loop pads but no dust collection. A wider range of grits are available since these units are most often used on cars.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

You need a pretty good air compressor to use the pneumatic sanders. Just something to consider. 

Don


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Don makes an excellent point you need a really large compressor to keep up with the air DA's. As Mike pointed out the PSA paper is much cheaper. The good thing is that you can get a PSA pad for your non PSA sander and use the cheaper paper. Better yet use regular paper and buy a tube of adhesive.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PF1PFE?tag=viglink23103-20


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I have owned several different brands of random orbital sanders and have found the Bosh to be the most kind to my hands. I'm sure a lot of us has gotten sore or numb hands from the feed back from some sanders. I feel the Bosh has the least amount of feed back / vibration, I can immediately tell which sander in hand with out looking. 

CAD-Man


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I picked up the Bosch ROS20...nice kit and case...

I have some carpal tunnel issues and found the Bosch to be comfortable enough that it doesn't bother me. I've been using the Dewalts and noticed the difference immediately. Very little vibration compared to the Dewalts I've had...no more buzzing hands or fingers...

Not sure if you've seen this video...speaks to what features would be good in considering a ROS...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the Bosch. Not much vibration, enough power, easy hookup to dust collector.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great video Nick! thanks for posting.
Sid.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

ksidwy said:


> Great video Nick! thanks for posting.
> Sid.


Your welcome...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

my vote is for the ROS20 also...
however if you plan on sanding for days on end ... get the 1250...

had the DeWalts... 
they hurt/numb the hands and the carrier bearings wear out and aren't warrantied...
I can VOE compare the Bosch to Makita and Porter Cable also...
Bosch is the last sander standing BTW...
all of the others are dead and buried or just not used...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What is it with Bosch tools? Their engineers must also be woodworkers. So many other companies seem to have no employees who actually work with wood. Thank goodness there are a few engineers left that do both.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> What is it with Bosch tools? Their engineers must also be woodworkers. So many other companies seem to have no employees who actually work with wood. Thank goodness there are a few engineers left that do both.


if you take their surveys...
if you call to complain...
call to compliment...
they listen...
the adapt...
they improve their product...
all from your feed back...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> if you take their surveys...
> if you call to complain...
> call to compliment...
> they listen...
> ...


German ethos! Always striving to engineer a better mouse trap. If your going to catch the mouse, then make it as efficient as possible.

Isn't that what Customer Service is all about?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Isn't that what Customer Service is all about?


yup...
something they seem to strongly believe in...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"German ethos!"

Company history | Bosch Group


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "German ethos!"
> 
> Company history | Bosch Group


that was interesting...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JimofSC said:


> I am looking to replace my Random Orbital Palm Sander which I just broke. I hate sanding and would like to replace it with a better orbital palm sander. Any suggestions? I don't what to break the bank, just a good sander at a reasonable price!! I have arthritis in by wrist and sanding kills me.


just dawned on me...

are looking for an ROS???..

.










or are you looking for a RO palm sander???...

.









and to muddy the waters...

.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "German ethos!"
> 
> Company history | Bosch Group


Thanks for the link. A real thumbnail look at only SOME of the things that Bosch is into. I LOVE the '67 Type III Fastback. I had a "69. I ripped the Bosch fuel injection off and put on a pair of Webbers. The FI was great when it ran right, expensive when it wasn't.

Ferdinand Porsche and Bosch help put me through college. I could probably still rebuild an air cooled engine blind folded.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

What about a really good low profile ROS??? huh huh??? outside of the pneumatic s.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> What about a really good low profile ROS??? huh huh??? outside of the pneumatic s.


how low????
the 150 low???....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

stick486 said:


> how low????
> The 150 low???....


150?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> 150?


oooooops .. typonese...

try 1250....
1250DEVS 6" Dual-Mode Random Orbit Sander/Polisher | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

A note on what someone had questions on pneumatic random orbital sanders...

I just use dry air. I have two. The first I bought, I was concerned about water also. But after using it awhile, I then bought a second that has self-vacuuming kind of DC. That one, sanding sheets last a lot longer and sands faster with the same grit sheets.

I have different heads, so I can use either PSA sanding disk, which I get in rolls... Or Hook & Loop disk, which I buy in bulk contractor packs.

Drawback is that you need a compressor that will keep up with it. They use a lot of air (CFM). Because of that, they don't leave my shop. Because of the dry air requirement and volume of air required to drive them... because of the humidity here in the winter, I can't use them here in the winter.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

would a separator and an air dryer help...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

With the volume of air and about 99% humidity at times... I could probably invest in a better commercial air dryer... but It's only about 3 months out of the year that I can't keep up with that, with what I have. At one time, I did look into it. But I also have some good electric ROS'es.

EDIT-- That and I thought about physics. My air lines are routed to my ceiling and drop down. Convenient to use that way, but has drawbacks. My up run and down runs have lower ends with drains. Most air line condensation is from when the air makes that upward push and heat builds up from that lift... then drops down, less friction (rains). I thought about re-routing my lines to about a foot off the floor... but that would be another winter project.


----------

